# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  ما بعرف شو بدي قول

## anoucha

اكيد شفتو المباراة انا اليوم مابعرف شو صار لمنتخبنا بس لساتني على يقين انو الفريق رح يتاهل انا اليوم دمي عم يفور و ضعط دمي مرتفع و دقات قلبي يمكن صايرة 160 بالدقيقة يلي الو حكي بهاد الموضوع و بدو يستفزني بلايحطو احسن لاني مارح اتمالك نفسي و ما بعرف شو بدي قول بس والله ودم المليون ونص شهيد ازا ما بيجيبوا التاهل من السودان لمووووت بالجلطة

----------


## بياض الثلج

منتب الجزائر قدها وقدود 

بس انتي اصبري 

واللي بصبر بنول  :Eh S(14):

----------


## anoucha

> منتب الجزائر قدها وقدود 
> 
> بس انتي اصبري 
> 
> واللي بصبر بنول


اكيييييد بس شو بدي ساوي يا ربي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ياي يعني فازت مصر ؟؟؟؟ :Icon29:

----------


## anoucha

> ياي يعني فازت مصر ؟؟؟؟


لا الهند فازت

----------


## nawayseh

اللة كريم وان شاء الله 
ربنا بيكرمهم بالفوز

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا الهند فازت


اه والله فكرت انها بين مصر والجزائر \
مش منتبه  طيب فازت على مين ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اكيييييد بس شو بدي ساوي يا ربي


 
قومي ساوي شاااااي عشان مها جاي ع بالها تشرب من تحت ايديكِ الحلوين  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon29: 
اه اه

----------


## anoucha

> اللة كريم وان شاء الله 
> ربنا بيكرمهم بالفوز


من تمك لبواب السما يارب



> اه والله فكرت انها بين مصر والجزائر \
> مش منتبه  طيب فازت على مين ؟


مصر فازت عالجزاير وصاروا بنفس المرتبة

----------


## بياض الثلج

شايفه يا انوشه 

يلا قومي وبلا زعل  :Copy Of Az3ar: 

هي الشباب الفزعة عاملين طوشة كرمال الجزائر بالدردشة  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## anoucha

> قومي ساوي شاااااي عشان مها جاي ع بالها تشرب من تحت ايديكِ الحلوين


والله يا ريت بس حاسة حالي مخدرة وما فيني ساوي شي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> من تمك لبواب السما يارب
> 
> مصر فازت عالجزاير وصاروا بنفس المرتبة


طيب يعني الجزائر ما طلعت منيح 
ومصر فازت كمان روعه مو؟

----------


## anoucha

> طيب يعني الجزائر ما طلعت منيح 
> ومصر فازت كمان روعه مو؟


لايا ستي مو روعة بنوب  :Eh S(14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (60): 
طيب بس انا مش شايف فيها اشي

----------


## بياض الثلج

روحي افحصي نظرك يا مها عشان تشوفي  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## anoucha

> طيب بس انا مش شايف فيها اشي


النا 24 سنة ما رحنا عالمونديال  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore: 
فازت مصر 
مبروك لمصر
 :SnipeR (76):  :SnipeR (76):  :SnipeR (76): انوشه   :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  

كل فريق بتشجعيه بخسر

لا تشجعي حدا دخيلك

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]والله اكبر ظلم لازم الجزائر تتاهل 

ان شاء الله التاهل للجزائر من ارض السودان 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

> [align=center]والله اكبر ظلم لازم الجزائر تتاهل 
> 
> ان شاء الله التاهل للجزائر من ارض السودان 
> [/align]


 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وين الظلم

المنتخب الجزائري ما كانو يلعبو غير دفاع
وكانو يضيعو وقت كثير
الي بدو يفوز لازم يظل يلعب 
مش بس يحاول يضيع وقت

----------


## العالي عالي

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وين الظلم
> 
> المنتخب الجزائري ما كانو يلعبو غير دفاع
> وكانو يضيعو وقت كثير
> الي بدو يفوز لازم يظل يلعب 
> مش بس يحاول يضيع وقت



يا رجل الله يكون بعونهم 

المصريين ذبحوهم وحطمو نفسيتهم

----------


## المتميزة

ماعليش كل عطلة وفيها خير

----------


## anoucha

> فازت مصر 
> مبروك لمصر
> انوشه   
> 
> كل فريق بتشجعيه بخسر
> 
> لا تشجعي حدا دخيلك


يي انا بشجع بلدي من زمااان وما خسر وانشالله ما رح يخيبوا املنا يوم الاربعا



> [align=center]والله اكبر ظلم لازم الجزائر تتاهل 
> 
> ان شاء الله التاهل للجزائر من ارض السودان 
> [/align]


من تمك لبواب السماء

----------


## The Gentle Man

> يي انا بشجع بلدي من زمااان وما خسر وانشالله ما رح يخيبوا املنا يوم الاربعا
> 
> من تمك لبواب السماء


 
اي هلا بدهم يخسرو عشانك  :Cry2:

----------


## anoucha

> اي هلا بدهم يخسرو عشانك


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> 


 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## anoucha

> 


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ان شاء الله بكره بتفوز الجزائر وتخسر مصر 
لأنه جد شي بقهر  :Icon5:

----------


## anoucha

> ان شاء الله بكره بتفوز الجزائر وتخسر مصر 
> لأنه جد شي بقهر


انشاء الله يا بياض الثلج

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## anoucha

> 


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> 


 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## المالك الحزين

مصر والجزائر 
فرقين اقوى من بعض وشعبين اروع من بعض وراح تكون مبارة جميلة جدا والفوز للأقوى ان شاء الله

----------


## anoucha

> مصر والجزائر 
> فرقين اقوى من بعض وشعبين اروع من بعض وراح تكون مبارة جميلة جدا والفوز للأقوى ان شاء الله


انشالله االمباراة تفوت على خير

----------


## المالك الحزين

ان شاء الله راح تصير على خير 
وانا ما بقدر اقول مصر او الجزائر راح تفوز لانهم الثنين بستاهلو يتأهلو على النهائيات بس الفرقين معودينا دايما على المفاجئات
وانا عمري ما حضرن مباراة بس مصر والجزائر حضرتها

----------


## anoucha

اي كتير حلو بس الجزاير بدها تفووت بازن الله

----------


## المالك الحزين

ان شاء الله راح نفوز 
وراح ترفعو علم الجزائر والكأس كمان

----------


## العراب89

المباراة بكرة 

والمنتخب الي رح يلعب باسلوب هجومي هو الاحق بالتاهل 

لان كرة قدم لاتتحقق متعتها الا بالهجوم وليس بالدفاع

الاسلوب الدفاعي للمنتخب الجزائري لم يقدم صورة جيدة عن المنتخب الجزائري حتى لو لم يكن يلعب على ارضه

مباراة الغد مباراة على ارض حيادية 

وحلها الهجوم 

ومن سيلعب باسلوب هجومي سوف يلقى مناصرة اكبر من الجماهير وسيحصل على حماس عالي ليبدا التهديف

كل التوفيق للافضل :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ما بعرف شو بدي قول


قولي الجزائر راح تفوز اليوم والله كبير  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## anoucha

آمييين يارب من تمك لابواب السما

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما في احلى من مفاجاة خاصه
وخصوصا انه مصر تفوز  :SnipeR (16):  جكارة بهالعضو

----------


## شمعة امل

> ما في احلى من مفاجاة خاصه
> وخصوصا انه مصر تفوز  جكارة بهالعضو


 
لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  
قول اي شي جكاره فيها الا فوز مصر

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله اعلم شو في بقلبي  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center]مبررررررررررررررررررررروك مقدما قبل ما تخلص المباراه
 :SnipeR (37): 



[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (91):

----------


## شمعة امل

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
النااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووك لمحاربي الصحراء*

*الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووك للشعب الجزائري على تأهل الفريق الوطني لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 عن جدارة واستحقاق .... مبرووووووك لكل محبي الكرة الجزائرية ولكل من شجع الجزائر في هذه المباراة*

----------


## غسان

1000مبروك

----------


## anoucha

الله يبارك فيكم

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center][/align]

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(9):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

100000000000000000000000000000 مبروك

----------


## anoucha

اللله يبارك فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]والله اني فرحان كتير على فوز المنتخب الجزائري 

والله العقبة امبارح كانت بحالة حزن وصمت كبير جراء خسارة المنتخب المصري لكن انا كنت مبسوط  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9): 
[/align]

----------


## تيتو

الحمد لله انهم فازو حتى نسمع صوتك الحلو

----------


## anoucha

> [align=center]والله اني فرحان كتير على فوز المنتخب الجزائري 
> 
> والله العقبة امبارح كانت بحالة حزن وصمت كبير جراء خسارة المنتخب المصري لكن انا كنت مبسوط 
> [/align]


المهم في واحد فرح مشانا



> الحمد لله انهم فازو حتى نسمع صوتك الحلو


 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## المالك الحزين



----------


## anoucha

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك للجزائر

----------


## anoucha

مرسييييييي محمد :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------

